# Grouper & Redfish Tournament Destin FL



## Candy (Jan 6, 2008)

The Emerald Coast Reef Association is hosting a Hook & Line Tournament in conjuction with our spearfishing Lionfish Tournament.

You can get details and register at www.ecreef.org

You can also register at Half Hitch Tackle in Destin or Discovery Dive World in Valparaiso.

The Emerald Coast Reef Association is a 501c3 non-profit dedicated to improving the fishery in the Gulf of Mexico by providing habitat. Our goal is to build a healthy and sustainable fishery.

Proceeds will help ECRA build more reefs and continue our Lionfish education and removal campaign.


----------



## Candy (Jan 6, 2008)

We have decided to allow Kayak’s. You will be in direct competition with motor vessels and the entry is $25.00 for a single person Kayak. $50.00 for a double person Kayak. Kayak’s have to follow the same rules as boats and you are responsible for your own safety at all times. 

Candy Hansard
Vice President & Reef Deployment Director
Emerald Coast Reef Association Inc.
www.ecreef.org


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Just to clarify, we will be able to carry our fish (kayakers) overland to the scales for the weigh-in, right?


----------

